# wifi & lan led not working in tp link WR740N



## freebird_9924 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello,

MY router is TP Link WR740N.

After plugging into adapter, all led blink once after pressing power button , then power led remains on, then lock led blinks, then second led also remains on, but LAN & WiFi led doesnt remain on.

I had pressed that QSS button, can it be due to that and it means it is working but locked? if so, how to unlock?


What can be the issue? I have tried pressing reset button but it is not doing anything...

Is my router not repairable or what should i do?

I have attached screenshot..plz check and let me know.













Thanks!


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 6, 2016)

is it repairable or not?
and is it due to lock or other issue?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2016)

I can't imagine pushing the QS S button has done anything to damage the router all it is is another form of WPS.

 When you push the reset  button, are you holding it down for 20 or 30 seconds? Because it's not a matter of just pushing it it's a matter of holding it down for an extended period of time once you do that unless it's broken it should  reset back to the factory default


 Also it's not just a matter of plugging it in and it working ,you have to set it up through the web user interface


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I can't imagine pushing the QS S button has done anything to damage the router all it is is another form of WPS.
> 
> When you push the reset  button, are you holding it down for 20 or 30 seconds? Because it's not a matter of just pushing it it's a matter of holding it down for an extended period of time once you do that unless it's broken it should  reset back to the factory default
> 
> ...



if it doesnt detect in my laptop via lan or wifi, how can i set it up?
as u can see in screenshot, it is just getting powered on, wifi lan led not getting on...

i pushed reset button several times for 15-20 sec but it is not doing anything


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2016)

freebird_9924 said:


> if it doesnt detect in my laptop via lan or wifi, how can i set it up?
> as u can see in screenshot, it is just getting powered on, wifi lan led not getting on...
> 
> i pushed reset button several times for 15-20 sec but it is not doing anything




then you may be S.O.L , im sorry to say. if your not able to reset it, or anything else, it tells me that there may be a physical problem with it...where did you get this router? can you return it? RMA it?


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> then you may be S.O.L , im sorry to say. if your not able to reset it, or anything else, it tells me that there may be a physical problem with it...where did you get this router? can you return it? RMA it?



mostly not in warranty..today is sunday so tech support isnt available rightnow..will ask tomorrow..so i thought to ask experts here today...
mainthing is y wifi and lan led not getting on and why lock led blinks before second led gets on as in screenshot..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2016)

freebird_9924 said:


> mostly not in warranty..today is sunday so tech support isnt available rightnow..will ask tomorrow..so i thought to ask experts here today...
> mainthing is y wifi and lan led not getting on and why lock led blinks before second led gets on as in screenshot..




i would look into wheather or not this router has a "recovery mode" , look on the TP link site for any downloads that might offer help, or guides that have something that might assist....i can only guess as to why it is like this, but maybe it had its firmware incorrectly updated?? or something along those lines.. sorry i couldnt help more.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i would look into wheather or not this router has a "recovery mode" , look on the TP link site for any downloads that might offer help, or guides that have something that might assist....i can only guess as to why it is like this, but maybe it had its firmware incorrectly updated?? or something along those lines.. sorry i couldnt help more.


i havent done any firmware update..last time i used it 1.5 yr back and now after a long, needed it so using it..

if i cant connect anyway, how can i do anything? 

thx.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2016)

freebird_9924 said:


> i havent done any firmware update..last time i used it 1.5 yr back and now after a long, needed it so using it..
> 
> if i cant connect anyway, how can i do anything?
> 
> thx.




Some recovery mode's or recovery processes don't require anything but button pushing and unplugging power cords, I'm fully aware that you cannot connect or communicate with the router I'm trying to tell you that there are other ways to do this if you were to go look at the TP link site


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Some recovery mode's or recovery processes don't require anything but button pushing and unplugging power cords, I'm fully aware that you cannot connect or communicate with the router I'm trying to tell you that there are other ways to do this if you were to go look at the TP link site



ya, but unfortunately pushing button isnt doing anything.

i checked tplink website too, cant do reset or firmware update any other way without connecting


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2016)

freebird_9924 said:


> ya, but unfortunately pushing button isnt doing anything.
> 
> i checked tplink website too, cant do reset or firmware update any other way without connecting



 Well that leaves us with the simple things, as long as you're 100% certain that the ethernet cable you're using is good and you're sure it's not the computer,and youve tried both lan port 1 and the blue port... I'm sad to say your router may have died. Or at least is in a condition  where it may as well be dead since it's impossible to communicate with it.

But im far from an expert maybe someone else will come along with an idea.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 6, 2016)

Sounds like you have tried everything... like jboydgolfer said... it may have died.

You nay want to try finding another compatible power brick and try it, for grins and giggles.

And, the WPS light will come on for about 2 or so minutes. It is trying to find a wireless device to connect to.  It is normal when WPS and WiFi is turned on.
Try connecting to it via Wifi and used the default or last known password.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 6, 2016)

95Viper said:


> Sounds like you have tried everything... like jboydgolfer said... it may have died. You nay want to try finding another compatible power brick and try it, for grins and giggles. And, the WPS light will come on for about 2 or so minutes. It is trying to find a wireless device to connect to. It is normal when WPS and WiFi is turned on. Try connecting to it via Wifi and used the default or last known password.



Hello,
Wps mean that lock icon led?
It is just blinking once before second led besides power led gets on...in between that , all LEDs blinks..

And I can't connect to wifi as wifi isn't on and I can't detect wifi as it is not on..even I tried connecting with LAN.it is also not working....only positive thing is power on off..blinking all led..

So I suspect it has something to do with lock ..can it be? Or it is died...

Will call customer care tomorrow and get back to u guys..thx


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 6, 2016)

Also reply to my following post..give ur inputs for new router....keeping in mind, it might have died, I m also looking to buy new router...I m from India..
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-as-well-as-larger-range.227589/#post-3550549


----------

